# Money Order in US Dollars



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

I am in need of a money order to send back to the US, but it must be in US dollars. 

Any idea where, in Angeles City, I can get???

Thanks in advance.

JM101


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JM101 said:


> I am in need of a money order to send back to the US, but it must be in US dollars.
> 
> Any idea where, in Angeles City, I can get???
> 
> ...


Other members may have better news and info that I have. Only place I know of would be at Bank of America in Manila. They have one location only and that is at:


 27/F Philamlife Tower
8767 Paseo de Roxas
Makati City, Metro Manila
Philippines 1257
I think before I went all that way though, I'd visit in person with the VFW in Angeles to see if they may know of other places.




Jet Lag


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

You can get it from your bank. (Maybe any bank). I had to send payment in US dollars when I had documents for authentication - the consulate office in Chicago does not accept checks nor credit card payments. BPI did them for me.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine Consulate in Chicago*



esv1226 said:


> You can get it from your bank. (Maybe any bank). I had to send payment in US dollars when I had documents for authentication - the consulate office in Chicago does not accept checks nor credit card payments. BPI did them for me.


I forgot about that, when submitted my package I had to send in a money order to the Chicago Philippine Consulate but this was stateside and I used 7-Eleven, hmmm wonder if the 7-Eleven branches can perform this task, probably not but? They do accept certain payments as a Bayad or payment center.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

I think before I went all that way though, I'd visit in person with the VFW in Angeles to see if they may know of other places.

Jet Lag[/QUOTE]

LOL Jet....I was just at the VFW mailing out another package and having lunch. I was told NO, there is no place to get a US $$ MO here.

So "Plan B" is to send the letter to a friend in the US and have him remail after purchasing a MO for me.

I thought it might be an issue....thanks for trying guys.

JM101


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

JM101 said:


> I think before I went all that way though, I'd visit in person with the VFW in Angeles to see if they may know of other places.
> 
> Jet Lag


LOL Jet....I was just at the VFW mailing out another package and having lunch. I was told NO, there is no place to get a US $$ MO here.

So "Plan B" is to send the letter to a friend in the US and have him remail after purchasing a MO for me.

I thought it might be an issue....thanks for trying guys.

JM101[/QUOTE]


As a VFW member myself, not sure why folks keeps posting to contact the VFW for answers. 

Money Orders are issued by the USPS. The only way you are going to get one in the PI so you can send it to the U.S. as payment to an an agency in the U.S. is to have someone purchase you one at a U.S Post Office in The U.S. and mail it to you in the Philippines.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

pakawala said:


> LOL Jet....I was just at the VFW mailing out another package and having lunch. I was told NO, there is no place to get a US $$ MO here.
> 
> So "Plan B" is to send the letter to a friend in the US and have him remail after purchasing a MO for me.
> 
> ...



As a VFW member myself, not sure why folks keeps posting to contact the VFW for answers. 

Money Orders are issued by the USPS. The only way you are going to get one in the PI so you can send it to the U.S. as payment to an an agency in the U.S. is to have someone purchase you one at a U.S Post Office in The U.S. and mail it to you in the Philippines.[/QUOTE]


The VFW has a post office that handles US mail as you know so that is probably the reason for the recommendation.

JM101


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

JM101 said:


> As a VFW member myself, not sure why folks keeps posting to contact the VFW for answers.
> 
> Money Orders are issued by the USPS. The only way you are going to get one in the PI so you can send it to the U.S. as payment to an an agency in the U.S. is to have someone purchase you one at a U.S Post Office in The U.S. and mail it to you in the Philippines.



The VFW has a post office that handles US mail as you know so that is probably the reason for the recommendation.

JM101[/QUOTE]

RAO's are the recipients of FPO Mail, not the VFW.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

The VFW/DAV (especially the one in Angeles City) is often recommended as a source for information simply because this and many other issues present themselves to expats very often. Members, visitors, and leaders of the VFW often have the needed answers or at least can direct a person to where it is available. People helping people is one of the main purposes and functions of the VFW both here and at home..


Jet Lag


----------

